# Sharing appartments (Indians/Phillipine only issue)



## Aquariu5 (Nov 19, 2013)

I know everyone faces the issue with finding a good accommodation in abu dhabi. I have tried going through dubizzle and the likes but its indians most of the time and they DO NOT want anyone thats not indian to live with them. As far as phillipinos they are better. I am still looking for a place and wonder what do people from other nationalities do? I know for a fact you can find a place in dubai through dubizzle that's not indian/philippino only. I am a bit frustrated from that matter and need to move out of my relatives house. My work is close by Wahda mall so I am looking for ANYTHING around this area. Again I have no grudges for any nationality and can pay up to 2600 per month (Preferably monthly rental). 
If anyone could help I would really appreciate it. 

Cheers


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Assume from your profile that you are Greek. So sharing with other Europeans/Westerners seems the answer. This forum is DEAD for Abu Dhabi (as the "powers that be" refuse to add an AD site  ). Look for the more active (women's) sites and they should help you. Maybe to share with some Euro teachers or similar.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Assume from your profile that you are Greek. So sharing with other Europeans/Westerners seems the answer. This forum is DEAD for Abu Dhabi (as the "powers that be" refuse to add an AD site  ). Look for the more active (women's) sites and they should help you. Maybe to share with some Euro teachers or similar.


hmmmm as subletting is illegal i would be very careful now, especially with the tawtheeq required. there are studios about you just have to "dig for them", look at ADCP previously known as the khalifa committee, but this was allocated by lottery and the buildings were usually the much older type.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Sharing is illegal but lots of people still do it.


----------

